# where to buy Generic Amoxil in uk?



## Hyannisrt (Jan 2, 2009)

where to buy Generic Amoxil in uk?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Looks like once you have a prescription you should be able to get the generic amoxicillin from any of the places that fill prescriptions.I would avoid any of the no prescription needed websites as they often sell counterfeit drugs and you really don't know what you will be getting. Even if they claim to be from the UK they usually are from some other country where they don't have very good control over the fake prescription drug trade.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hii would strongly reccomend that you DONT buy any antibiotics from the internet without a perscription, you never know what you will be taking. and amoxicillin isnt teh right drug for your SIBO in the first place.cheersIan


----------



## frantic1980 (Aug 21, 2016)

I get all my stuff from www.goldpharma.com. I know people have advised not to get drugs online without prescription. But here in the UK the National Health Service is so stuck in the past when it comes to IBS - i'm tired of being told that my brain is sending the wrong signals to my gut and making it work faster than it should. I try to explain that anti-biotics clear up my symptoms, so does it not indicate a bacterial cause? but I just get dismissed as some kind of hypercondriac.Gold pharma have everything for SIBO from Neomycin to Rifaximin - you answer a medical questionaire and your stuff arrives in under a week from spain to the uk.I would suggest against Amoxicillin for SIBO though - it might give temporary relief (I first realised there was a bacerial cause to my IBS when taking Amoxicillin for an ear infection) but its unlikely to clear it up completely, there are other antibiotics that are more targeted than amoxicillin... I am tryin ciprofloxacin and neomycin right now. I am currently half way through the dose. This is my fifth time relapsing. I know its not good doing all this myself, but the National Health Service just can't help!!


----------



## alignment (Apr 9, 2009)

How are you getting on with cipro and neomycin? Did a doctor suggest that or did you read it somewhere or was it just on a hunch? I'm wondering because the recent medical studies suggest rifaximin is the best antibiotic for IBS but in the country where I live I can buy cipro and neomycin without a prescription but rifaximin isn't available here at all.


----------



## frantic1980 (Aug 21, 2016)

Well Rifaximin is aparently what's recommended, but very expensive. I had EXCELLENT results on Rifaximin at first, but it came back twice and now it doesn't do much for me - don't know if I got resistant or what?? Neomycin is similar to Rifaximin but has side effects so is 4 times cheaper but pretty much the same from what I gather, both non-systemic; only work in the bowel and don't go into the blood stream. Cipro I found out about by googling E-Coli - its targeted towards this bacteria in particular and since I got mine from food poisoning I'm guessing it could work. If you really want Rifaximin check goldpharma - they ship anywhere but its expensive although cheaper than it was when I bought it 8 months ago.


----------

